
Belarusian Officials Shut Down Internet with Technology Made by U.S. Firm - perfunctory
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-28/belarusian-officials-shut-down-internet-with-technology-made-by-u-s-firm
======
SQueeeeeL
This is the company since the title isn't calling them out
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandvine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandvine)

They also we're used by Comcast to mess with anyone using Peer2Peer
networking. I wonder if all the companies like Palentir, ClearView, and these
guys all get together on weekends and decide how to strip away any ethics from
computing as a discipline

~~~
bob29
They don't get together on weekends, they chat on hacker news. we call it
"adding value to the world"

------
xenospn
Last week, I said there's a 100% chance there's a US (or western) company
behind the recent internet outage in Belarus and was downvoted to oblivion.

I also stated that there's a very high chance of this happening in the United
States in 70 days and was again downvoted.

Maybe 3rd time's the charm?

~~~
jdhbbbhb
Why would this occur in the us? The cia already had control over the media.

~~~
xenospn
There's a lot of people who are most likely going to prison if they lose come
November. I'd definitely try it if I was in their position.

~~~
rdtwo
Nobody is going to jail come on. Maybe a fall guy here or there but since when
have wealthy people gone to jail in the us? Maybe early 90s after savings and
loan crisis and even then not that many

~~~
xenospn
Remains to be seen. I don't think any single person has made so many people in
the US this angry in the last 100 years or so (with the exception of Hitler or
Bin Laden).

------
mechatrocity
Weird seeing Sandvine declared a "U.S. Firm", as a Waterloo resident

------
emteycz
I bet they also use Linux.

~~~
SQueeeeeL
Apparently it's FreeBSD; the evilest of operating systems

